# Lindsay Lohan – Richter droht mit Knast



## Mandalorianer (24 Feb. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan – Richter droht mit Knast​*

Schluss mit Promi-Bonus! Lindsay Lohans Ladendiebstahl-Prozess ging jetzt in eine weitere Runde. So viel steht schon mal fest: Die 24-Jährige kann einem erneuten Knastaufenthalt wohl nicht entgehen! Bei der letzten Anhörung in Los Angeles erläuterte Richter Keith Schwartz der Schauspielerin seine Spielregeln. Ein so genannter „Plea Deal“ mit Schuldbekenntnis könne sie nicht vor einer Gefängnisstrafe bewahren:

„Wenn Sie sich vor mir schuldig bekennen, wenn der Fall von mir behandelt wird, gehen Sie ins Gefängnis. Ich behandle jeden gleich. Mir ist es egal, dass sie Lindsay Lohan sind.“ 


Lindsays Verteidigerin Shawn Chapman Holley hat noch vor der öffentlich übertragenen Anhörung angekündigt, mit der Staatsanwaltschaft verhandeln zu wollen. Lindsay würde sich unter Umständen schuldig bekennen, wenn ihr so der Knast erspart bliebe. Bei der ersten Vernehmung plädierte LiLo auf nicht schuldig. Sie habe die 2500-Dollar-Halskette nicht gestohlen, sondern nur geliehen und Probe tragen wollen.

Am 10. März muss Lindsay wieder vor Gericht erscheinen. Sie sollte vorsichtshalber schon mal ihre Zahnbürste einpacken…

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (25 Feb. 2011)

Das 100. Mal "Schluss mit Promi-Bonus".


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2011)

Was da als Knast bezeichnet wird ist ne 5-Sterne-Hotelanlage


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2011)

Halskette nur geliehen, um sie Probezutragen rofl3 näää wie lustitsch ist das denn!


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2011)

Ich geh mir gleich mal ein Auto ausleihen


----------

